# Calm Sunny Day in the Pasture



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thought i'd take some pics of the girls out in the pasture today... enjoy! Oh, and I keep forgetting to mention...I got sheep! 2 border leicester(sp) and 2 suffolk...all ewes.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats a nice pasture and nice pictures


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

nice animals and real nice pasture....... :greengrin:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Very cool!! I love looking out into our pasture and seeing all my goats out there.


----------



## FourSnyders (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice pictures! All of your goaties look very happy!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

What a beautiful setting  You've got some very lovely and lucky sheep and goats!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Very nice pasture! :drool: Your goats and new sheep look very content!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

My lazy goats never go out much and my pasture isn't that big either.  Looks like yours enjoy it!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice to see happy goaties and sheep in such a big area! Great pics


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

You have waaaaay too many goats!!!  I think you should send a couple my way to live with me :thumbup: I love it when they all run to the same place at one time :dance:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, that's a fun area to have for your goats. :drool: I hope they never say they don't have any place to go. :roll: It's great seeing them in the :sun: and making their way to different areas of the pasture.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, they are just way to spoiled. :roll: :wink:


----------

